# ΕΠΣΕ: Ασφαλιστικά μέτρα κατά του Μουσείου Ακρόπολης για την σκηνή Γαβρά



## Ambrose (Aug 4, 2009)

Με την αίτηση ασφαλιστικών μέτρων, οι αιτούντες ζητούν την προσωρινή ρύθμιση κατάστασης, με την προβολή του πλήρους αποσπάσματος του video, χωρίς την αποκοπή της επίμαχης σκηνής.

Το Ελληνικό Παρατηρητήριο των Συμφωνιών του Ελσίνκι (ΕΠΣΕ), η μόνη ελληνική Μη Κυβερνητική Οργάνωση - μέλος της Διεθνούς Οργάνωσης Ανταλλαγής Πληροφοριων για την Ελευθερία της Έκφρασης (International Freedom of Expression Exchange - ΙFEX - http://ifex.org/) προσέφυγε σήμερα στην Ελληνική Δικαιοσύνη για την αφαίρεση σκηνής από το video του Κώστα Γαβρά που προβάλλεται στο Μουσείο Ακρόπολης.

Ο Παναγιώτης Δημητράς (Εκπρόσωπος ΕΠΣΕ) και ο Βασίλης Σωτηρόπουλος (Νομικός Σύμβουλος του ΕΠΣΕ) κατέθεσαν αίτηση ασφαλιστικών μέτρων, επικαλούμενοι το συνταγματικό δικαίωμά τους, ως επισκέπτες του Μουσείου, στην ανεμπόδιστη πρόσβαση στο έργο του γνωστού σκηνοθέτη που προβάλλεται στους δύο χώρους προβολών του Μουσείου Ακρόπολης.

Το δικαίωμα του κοινού στην ανεμπόδιστη πρόσβαση σε δημοσιευμένα έργα τέχνης έχει αναγνωριστεί από σειρά αποφάσεων Δικαστηρίων της Αθήνας και της Θεσσαλονίκης σε σχετικές υποθέσεις (υπόθεση βιβλίου Ε. Σωτηροπούλου, ταινίας Da Vinci Code, ταινίας Aλέξανδρος, βιβλίου Μ. Ανδρουλάκη) καθώς και με έγγραφα του Συνηγόρου του Πολίτη (υπόθεση έκθεσης «Outlook», υπόθεση όπερας «Ρούσαλκα").

Υπενθυμίζεται ότι από το απόσπασμα 1 λεπτού και 40 δευτερολέπτων του εν λόγω video του Κώστα Γαβρά που προβάλλεται, η Διοίκηση του Μουσείου αφαίρεσε σκηνή 12 δευτερολέπτων στην οποία εμφανίζονται μορφές των πρωτοχριστιανικών χρόνων να απολαξεύουν τμήματα του αετώματος και της ζωφόρου του Παρθενώνα. Η υπόθεση απασχόλησε τα διεθνή μέσα ενημέρωσης (Reuters, Associated Press κλπ) ως μία περίπτωση λογοκρισίας που φέρεται ότι επιβλήθηκε από δυσαρεστημένους εκπροσώπους της Ορθόδοξης Εκκλησίας, ενώ ο Πρόεδρος του Δ.Σ. του Μουσείου, καθηγητής κ. Δ. Παντερμαλής, δήλωσε σε τηλεοπτικό κανάλι ότι προέβη σε αυτή την προσαρμογή επειδή διάφοροι ιστορικοί και βυζαντινολόγοι του εξέφρασαν την «δυσφορία» τους για την εν λόγω σκηνή.

Με την αίτηση ασφαλιστικών μέτρων, οι αιτούντες ζητούν την προσωρινή ρύθμιση κατάστασης, με την προβολή του πλήρους αποσπάσματος του video, χωρίς την αποκοπή της επίμαχης σκηνής και την ανάρτηση προειδοποιητικής πινακίδας που θα ενημερώνει το κοινό σχετικά με την προβολή της σκηνής.

Η εκδίκαση της αίτησης ορίστηκε για το Δεκέμβριο 2009. Οι αιτούντες εκφράζουν την ευχή να συμμορφωθεί το Μουσείο και το Υπουργείο σε συντομότερο χρόνο προς τις επιταγές της ελευθερίας της έκφρασης, ώστε να παύσει ο διεθνής διασυρμός της χώρας από τα ΜΜΕ.

http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathremote_1_03/08/2009_291364


----------



## Costas (Aug 4, 2009)

Μαζί τους. Αλλά νομικά φαντάζομαι ότι παίζει ρόλο και το τι λέει το συμβόλαιο χρήσης των αποσπασμάτων της ταινίας του Γαβρά ανάμεσα στον εκμεταλλευτή της ταινίας και στο ΝΜΑ (αν υπάρχει συμβόλαιο...). Γιατί στα συμβόλαια που υπογράφω εγώ λέει ότι ο εκδότης μπορεί να κάνει στην ουσία ό,τι θέλει τη δουλειά μου. Κάτι σαν τα δικαιώματα του ιδιοκτήτη ενός φόρουμ ένα πράμα...


----------



## Zazula (Aug 4, 2009)

Costas said:


> Στα συμβόλαια που υπογράφω εγώ λέει ότι ο εκδότης μπορεί να κάνει στην ουσία ό,τι θέλει τη δουλειά μου.


Στα συμβόλαια πάντως που υπογράφω εγώ υπάρχει σχετική πρόβλεψη για το εύρος των αλλαγών και προσαρμογών στις οποίες μπορεί να προβεί ο δικαιοδόχος επί του πρωτότυπου έργου. Συνήθως είναι 5-10%, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι η συγκεκριμένη αλλαγή (12%) θα ήταν εκτός ορίων. Άλλα πάλι συμβόλαια απαγορεύουν οποιαδήποτε αλλαγή (ακόμη και στο εικαστικό του εξωφύλλου!) χωρίς την προηγούμενη έγκριση από τον δικαιοπάροχο.


----------



## SBE (Aug 4, 2009)

Βεβαίως ο διασυρμός της χώρας από τα ΜΜΕ που λένε ότι θέλουν να παψει, δεν παύει με το να κάνεις μηνύσεις που τροφοδοτουν τα ΜΜΕ


----------



## Costas (Aug 4, 2009)

@Ζαζ, μ' ενδιαφέρει αυτό που λες. Αν θες, στείλε μου κανένα να παίρνω ιδέες!


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 4, 2009)

Ευτυχώς, τώρα ο Δημητράς μπορεί να πηγαίνει επ' άπειρον στο Μουσείο και να πλουτίζει τον καλλιτεχνικό του κόσμο που είχε τραυματιστεί βάναυσα από την περικοπή της σκηνής των δευτερολέπτων με τα απροσδιόριστα ανθρωπάκια.
Χωρίς περικοπές επιστρέφει στο Νέο Μουσείο της Ακρόπολης το επίμαχο βίντεο του Κώστα Γαβρά για την ιστορία του Παρθενώνα, μετά από συνομιλία που είχε ο πρόεδρος του Μουσείου, καθηγητής Δημήτρης Παντερμαλής, με τον διεθνούς φήμης σκηνοθέτη. 
«Όπως είχα δημοσίως δεσμευτεί, συνομίλησα σήμερα επί μακρόν με τον σκηνοθέτη κ. Γαβρά για το ενημερωτικό φιλμ της ιστορίας του Παρθενώνα που προβάλλεται στο Μουσείο της Ακρόπολης. Μετά από εκτενή διάλογο και ανάλυση που έγινε γύρω από τις ιστορικές αναφορές και την καλλιτεχνική παρουσίασή τους, ο κ. Γαβράς διευκρίνησε απολύτως ότι στην επίμαχη σκηνή του φιλμ δεν απεικόνιζε ούτε υπονοούσε ότι οι καταστροφές έγιναν από ιερείς, αλλά από ανθρώπους της εποχής», δήλωσε ο κ. Παντερμαλής. 

«Κατόπιν αυτής της αυτονόητης διευκρίνισης του κ. Γαβρά, την οποία ως ιστορική αποτύπωση αποδέχεται το Μουσείο, το ενημερωτικό φιλμ θα συνεχίσει να προβάλλεται κανονικά», πρόσθεσε. 

Ημερησία


----------



## SBE (Aug 4, 2009)

Το κακό είναι ότι με όλη αυτή τη φασαρία δεσμεύεται το μουσείο να δειχνει επ'άπειρον το βλακώδες lo-tech φιλμάκι που μοιάζει σα να το εχει φτιάξει μαθητής στο Movie Maker, γιατί αν ποτέ το αλλάξουν όλοι θα τους κατηγορούν ότι απορρίπτουν τον διεθνούς φημης σκηνοθέτη κλπκλπ.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 4, 2009)

SBE said:


> Βεβαίως ο διασυρμός της χώρας από τα ΜΜΕ που λένε ότι θέλουν να παψει, δεν παύει με το να κάνεις μηνύσεις που τροφοδοτουν τα ΜΜΕ



Φυσικά και παύει όταν αποδεικνύεται ότι σε αυτή τη χώρα υπάρχουν πολίτες και ότι η Κοινωνία των Πολιτών είναι κάτι παραπάνω από μια ιδέα!


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 4, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Φυσικά και παύει όταν αποδεικνύεται ότι σε αυτή τη χώρα υπάρχουν πολίτες και ότι η Κοινωνία των Πολιτών είναι κάτι παραπάνω από μια ιδέα!


Τέτοια κοινωνία των πολιτών που τα ΜΜΕ της (πλην των κρατικών) λειτουργούν παράνομα, με μόνη τη νομιμότητα του έτσι θέλω των καναλαρχών και της συναλλαγής με παράγοντες της Πολιτείας.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 4, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Τέτοια κοινωνία των πολιτών που τα ΜΜΕ της (πλην των κρατικών) λειτουργούν παράνομα, με μόνη τη νομιμότητα του έτσι θέλω των καναλαρχών και της συναλλαγής με παράγοντες της Πολιτείας.



Τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητής Tsiou-tsiou;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 5, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητής Tsiou-tsiou;



Προσπαθεί να καταλάβει αν ο ποιητής Ambrose θεωρεί "κάτι παραπάνω από ιδέα" τα μικρομέγαλα χάπενινγκ αλά Δημητρά ή την επικυρίαρχη Κοινωνία των πολιτών Βαρδινογιάννη, Λαμπράκη, Κοντομηνά και σια


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 5, 2009)

Την πας αλλού την συζήτηση και εστιάζεις και σε πρόσωπα. Διαφωνείς με την ενέργεια του ΕΠΣΕ;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 5, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Την πας αλλού την συζήτηση και εστιάζεις και σε πρόσωπα.


Γιατί; Ο Γαβράς τι είναι, έκθεμα του Λούβρου; :)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 10, 2009)

Η τιμή, τιμή (δεν) έχει... 310.000 ;!


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 10, 2009)

You' re missing the point. Το ζήτημα δεν είναι η αισθητική αξία του έργου (το οποίο δεν έχω δει και που δεν έχω λόγο να αμφιβάλλω ότι ίσως να είναι και χαμηλή). Το ζήτημα είναι η παρέμβαση μερίδας του ιερατείου σε ξένα χωράφια, η βουβή συναίνεση και αποδοχή του Κράτους και η αντίδραση των πολιτών για την προάσπιση των στοιχειωδών!


----------



## SBE (Aug 10, 2009)

Φυσικά η παρέμβαση είναι ένα θέμα, αλλά σαν παράπλευρο θέμα έφερε στη δημοσιότητα κάτι που δεν θα ξέραμε αλλιώς. 
Δηλαδή ο επισκέπτης στο Μουσείο πιθανόν να έβλεπε το φιλμάκι χωρίς να προσέξει σκηνοθέτη και χωρίς να ξέρει πόσο κόστισε, ίσως κιόλας να μην δίνει πολλή σημασία στο φιλμάκι, ίσως να λέγανε κάποιοι μετά το φιλμάκι ήταν μάπα. Αλλά με αφορμή το θόρυβο το φιλμ παίχτηκε στην τηλεόραση, κυκλοφόρησε στο ιντερνέτ και το είδαν όλοι, μάθανε και πόσο κόστισε και ποιος το έφτιαξε, οπότε τώρα τίθεται το άλλο ερώτημα: Γιατί τόσα λεφτά για αυτή την ανοησία, που είναι επιπέδου εργασίας παιδιού του γυμνασίου;

Παράπλευρο θέμα επομένως. 

Το βίντεο παρεμπιπτόντως βρίσκεται στο λίνκι του Τσίου.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 10, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> You' re missing the point. (...) Το ζήτημα είναι η παρέμβαση μερίδας του ιερατείου σε ξένα χωράφια, η βουβή συναίνεση και αποδοχή του Κράτους και η *αντίδραση των πολιτών για την προάσπιση των στοιχειωδών*!


Μα τελικά λες μόνο σου ότι είναι το ζήτημα. Εκτός και εξαιρείς από τα στοιχειώδη που προασπίζονται οι πολίτες το πού πηγαίνουν τα λεφτά τους! Οπότε σε βρίσκω τουλάχιστον γενναιόδωρο με ξένα κόλλυβα.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 11, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Μα τελικά λες μόνο σου ότι είναι το ζήτημα. Εκτός και εξαιρείς από τα στοιχειώδη που προασπίζονται οι πολίτες το πού πηγαίνουν τα λεφτά τους! Οπότε σε βρίσκω τουλάχιστον γενναιόδωρο με ξένα κόλλυβα.



Το θέμα μας είναι η παρέμβαση του ΕΠΣΕ και θα παρακαλέσω να μείνει εκεί. Αν θες να μιλήσεις για το the long and short of it, μπορείς ν' ανοίξεις άλλο νήμα. Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 11, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Το θέμα μας είναι η παρέμβαση του ΕΠΣΕ και θα παρακαλέσω να μείνει εκεί. Αν θες να μιλήσεις για το the long and short of it, μπορείς ν' ανοίξεις άλλο νήμα. Ευχαριστώ.


Βεβαίως, τσιμουδιά. Δικό σου είναι το νήμα. (Μη μου κάνεις και ασφαλιστικά μέτρα).


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 11, 2009)

Δεν μού αρέσει ο τρόπος που το παρουσιάζεις. Όταν ξεκινάμε μια συζήτηση, την ξεκινάμε με συγκεκριμένο σκοπό. Από εκεί και πέρα, φυσικά και προσθέτουμε πράγματα. Όμως εν προκειμένω, δεν έχω καταλάβει τι θέλεις να συζητήσουμε tsioutsiou. Αρχικά, μιλάμε για το ΕΠΣΕ, το βιντεάκι του Γαβρά και τη λογοκρισία. Στη συνέχεια κάνεις γενικές και αόριστες αναφορές σε μεγαλοεκδότες και χάπενινγκ (), μετά πέρασες στον Γαβρά και στο τέλος κατέληξες στην αισθητική αξία του βίντεο και τα λεφτά που πήρε ο Γαβράς (άρα, καλά τού κάνανε και τον λογοκρίνανε και κακώς το ΕΠΣΕ έκανε την παρέμβαση).

Οπότε, ειλικρινά δεν έχω καταλάβει ούτε τι λες, ούτε τι θέλεις να πεις, ούτε τι σε πειράζει, ούτε γιατί κάνουμε αυτή την ο-Θεός-να-την-κάνει συζήτηση. Οπότε, για να μην κατηγορηθώ και για λογοκρισία (γιατί αυτό μού λες), feel free να πεις ό,τι θες. 

Εγώ απλά εφεξής δεν πρόκειται να συμμετέχω.


----------

